# Ios Developer Job Interview.



## irreck (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello.. My brother just completed iOS development course and is looking to find a job. He worked as intern for a couple of months and now is looking for a better job. He has already contacted professional job recruiters and arranged a few interviews. He looks confident about his chances, but a seems a little worried about what questions to be expected as a junior developer. Can someone help me give him a quick advice about what to expect? Nothing too technical, just to give a boost in his confidence. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 7, 2017)

Good luck on the job hunt. Just tell him to take a deep breath and be himself during interviews. 

By the way, your hidden link has been removed. We are not an advertising forum.


----------

